# Anyone out there have successful FET with Frozen Blastocysts?



## Mrs Wally (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi all lovely FF ladies.

I have had 2 failed ICSI attempts - both times we had fairly poor grade embryos, 2s and 3s. We didn't have any to freeze first time, and we were told that it was really unlikely we would get any on 2nd cycle either as they were all poor grade. However, although we went ahead with ET with the 2 best embies, the clinic agreed to keep growing our remaining embies - 5 made it to blastocyst, and of those 2 were suitable for freezing.

We found out last week that they are both Grade 2 blastocysts which on the chart thingy they showed us said good quality.

I have read that blastocysts are not as good at surviving freezing as day 2 or 3  embies - and our consultant agreed this was true but said that they have improved techniques for freezing blastos.

Has anyone had a BFP from frozen blasto transfer??

I am thinking of going for it in a month or two but having some blood tests done first


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Mrs Wally

I didn't want to read and run and not comment.  

I am excited to read your post in that you have previously had grade 2 or 3 embies and that your embies have managed to get themselves to blastocytes.   I will be starting my 3rd IVF treatment in a couple of weeks and we are going to try to go to blasts.  Like you our previous treatments have given us slow growth and minimal fragmented embryo's and I worried that because of this we might not get to blasts.

Your post has given me hope, thank you

Gaye


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

I just wanted to say that yesterday I got a beautiful BFP from 2 frozen blastocysts. 

If they are frozen via vitrification, than the survival rate is very high. Anyway, in order to transfer two they had to thaw three (one died  ).

I know how you feel, but try not to stress too much!  

Good luck,
Alra xxx


----------



## Mrs Wally (Jul 4, 2008)

Gaye - GOOD LUCK! We were amazed too, the 2 embies that made it to freezing were not special in any way and were actually 2 of the slower embies. We shall see what happens. It's all a miracle and a mystery isn't it?

Alra - thanks for that and MASSIVE Congratulations on your BFP - WooHoo!


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Wishing you all he best of luck with your FET's. I am now 11 weeks pg follwing to Blasts transfers. My embryos were frozen on day 2, thawed and progressed to day 5 before I had them transferred. My first ICSI failed and I took the decision to thaw and progress to day 5 as I could not take the heart break of them failing inside me and would rather if anything was going to go wrong, that it went wrong in the lab.

I have had 2 scans and have 1 precious bubba on board.

Good luck girls.

Love C xx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

I had a failed fresh cycle with blasts but a BFP with frozen blasts.  I had 2 defrosted and they both survived the thaw and I now have my little girl  

Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations Alra and Sarah on your BFPs!   

Snowdrop your daughter is just beautiful. 

Mrs Wally - Hope you are doing ok on your 2ww.  Sending your lil embies     

love gaye


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind me joining your thread. 

I'm hoping to start my first FET after a failed ICSI+PGD Cycle last November. DP and I have 2x day 6 blasts which we pray will survive the thaw  and give us our BFP.

Your comments have given me much hope!   

Congratulations to Alra and Sarah on your BFPs!    

Snowdrop your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## Mrs Wally (Jul 4, 2008)

Claire and Snowdrop - thank you so much for sharing your success stories - that's wonderful! You have given me hope.

Moraki -  lots of  for your 2 lovely blasts - I wish you all the luck in the world.

Gaye - thanks for your good luck message - I'm not on my 2WW yet, I am having Level 1 blood tests done to see if there are any immune or clotting issues that are causing our implantation failure, so I am going to get the results of those first before I go for my FET. I'm hoping to do it in March or April. Gives me lots of time to get as healthy as possible as well!


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey girls, im 27 weeks pregnant as a result of frozen blasts ( well they were hatched by the time they were placed back) ......

By the way im loving all the success stories !!!!!!!!!

Diasy xxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Mrs Wally - I hope you dont mind me asking but noting your location and wondering whether you're being treated at CARE Notts?

I'm under their care and when I asked if I should be having further blood tests I was told that there was no call for these at this time given only the 1 failed tx cycle...

Daisy-May - wow, congrats and all the best!


----------



## sabrinna (Apr 20, 2008)

just had my bfp, pls dont give up hope......


----------



## Mrs Wally (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Sabrina - congratulations!

Moraki I thought I replied to you yesterday but I can't see it so I guess it went astray...! Yes am at CARE Notts - after my 1st failed cycle I was told it was far too early to think about tests etc. However, saw different consultant after 2nd failed cycle and he discussed everything - I think because of my age and also unexplained failure after really good cycles (except embryo quality!) I think if you put your foot down they would do it but I guess they don't have much to go on after 1 failed cycle.

Good luck with your next attempt


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, 
I hope you don't mind me butting in but I too am going to be having a FET using our blasts as long as the survive the thaw   and your stories really do bring us hope - THANK YOU    I am starting to down reg this Thursday - wow it sounds so close  .  Feeling scared and excited.  
Can I ask does anyone know if it is better to inject in the morning or evening?  I have always sniffed in the past.
Good luck 
L x


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

i'm butting in too with nothing useful to add  

just that we're at CARE Nottingham with 2 frozen blasts. i'm not d/regging but they do have me on progynova so it's a partially medicated FET. hoping for transfer a week on monday. i've been very negative about this cycle but these stories do give me some hope. it's all seemed so far fetched to expect a bfp from only 2 frosties... we're just really praying they make the thaw...

good luck to everyone


----------



## Mrs Wally (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Rosypie,

I think I will be partially medicated too - no downreg. What are the meds like? Good luck, hope you get a good result.

Bezagirl - really good luck to you. I honestyly think that injecting morning or evening is ok, whatever fits in best with your lifestyle. I always did it in the evening about an hour after work so I was chilled out but could get on with my evening afterwards!


----------



## Tikki (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi,

I had embryo transfer last week of 2x day 5 frozen expanding blasts and test at the end of this week.. We had 12 on ice (8x day 5 & 4x day 6) and in all they defrosted 4 of the day 5s to get the 2 to put back. One did not survive the thaw at all, one plumped up and played around for a couple of hours but then gave up and 2 survived well so it was about a 50% survival  rate....

I was told that if they survive the thaw then they have the same chance of implantation as a fresh cycle which is 60- 70%...

Tikki


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

good luck with you 2ww!

the drugs aren't too bad. i'm on progynova and utrogestan. they've made me a bit snappy but at least there's no injecting involved!

we're phoning care at 10.30 to find out if our blasts survived the thaw, then embryo transfer will be at 1.30 if they have...


----------



## Mrs Wally (Jul 4, 2008)

Good luck Rosypie - how did you get on


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

well, we got on great - they both survived the thaw and have both been safely transferred

it was nerve wracking though. they weren't ready when we called at 10.30; they told us not to leave home until they called us. we couldn't bear to go home so we went and had coffee and muffins and sat staring at the phone. they called eventually at 11.45    it felt like an age to wait. transfer was quick and went without a hitch (unlike last time when a speculum snapped - that's all i'm saying about that  ))

just got to make it through the next 2 weeks without going insane. OFT 2nd March.

good luck for March/April/whenever you start your cycle


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Tikki & Rosypie - wishing you lots of luck for a BFP  

Just keep yourself busy to get through the 2ww, I know it feels like an eternity!


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi ladies

It's great to here all this success stories. We currently have 4 blasts frozen after our 1st IVF cycle failed in Dec last year. We're hoping to have thaw 2 next month and i   that they both survived. I'm starting to get really nervous about it now, as I haven't thought about anything fertility related since last year. i so want this to work. Can't wait to get started now. Can i just ask, for those who have been successful, did you have a natural or medicated cycle? I think my clinic want to go with natural, but i keep thinking that this will reduce our chances of it working

Good luck to those who are on the 2ww or waiting to get started

Zarzar


----------



## lew (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Zarzar

Just read your post.  I am currently d/r to have fet soon.  We are going to blast with some of our frozen embies.  Just wanted to say that my clinic told me that they only do medicated fet now as the chances are slightly higher.  Not sure if this is true or not as not checked but am willing to try.  Good luck with your cycle XXX


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

hi ladies. 

Hope you are all doing well. 

Lew and Zarzar how are your cycles going? Good luck with everything. 

I'm now on the 2ww. Thankfuly one of our 2 blasts survived the thaw and was safely on board on 12 March. OTD is the 24th. Just taking it easy and hopin and praying it sticks.   

Good luck to you all. Take care.


----------



## Mrs Wally (Jul 4, 2008)

Good luck Moraki. I hope you get the baby you are wishing for.

My AF started today so I will be starting the HRT tablets when I get home from work and have my first scan on 27 March. I will be praying that at least one of my blastos survives the thaw


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Mrs Wally - Good luck with your treatment

Sending your 2'lil embies lots of    vibes and you every wish that your baby dreams will come true this time round.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi everyone,

I only have 1 blast. I am on day 11 of d/r and i'm just praying that my little blast survives. I really am not banking on it to be honest, i feel that it will fail, but obv i'm still praying i am wrong. 

Good luck to everyone else   

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Wally (Jul 4, 2008)

Good luck Berry - I think we were cycling together on last ICSI - were you a festive fairy? Keeping fingers crossed for you


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mrs Wally - yes i was, i thought ur name looked familiar. Good luck to you too xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Berry I have only 1 Frozen blast too and am due for fet in May /June I will be praying that this works for you  

Good luck hunny xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Good Morning ladies 

Just a quick post to let you know that FET with blasts does work.

My one 'lil fighter has stuck and OMG I got a BFP this morning. 

So please all keep a PMA   and best of luck to you on your tx cycles/ 2 ww. Here's hoping and  we will all be Frosty mummies!

Take care x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Moraki woo hoo hunny BFP I am sooo happy for you hun xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Mrs Wally (Jul 4, 2008)

Moraki that is sooooooooo fantastic big hugs and congrats!!!


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Moraki that is fantastic news, congratulations 

I'm currently on the 2ww, am now 3dpt and both our blasts managed to survive the thaw..I'm, feeling really confident and positive that this will work, and hearing your news has really perked me up. Good luck for the next 9 months and I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------

